# what is the best online way to make money from photography?



## ILikeToTakePhotos (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not looking to make too much money, just some side cash.

can I get any money from uploading images to a stock photo website? or can not just anyone upload to them?

I do have a flickr account (Flickr: kennmman ), and I was thinking of uploading there, but is there any way of making money from it? I do have some good photos, sitting on my computer.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 11, 2011)

You mean Stock Photos?

Good luck!


----------



## expo (Jun 11, 2011)

Lulz. I hope that's a typo.


----------



## ILikeToTakePhotos (Jun 11, 2011)

haha, woops  fixed now


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2011)

ILikeToTakePhotos said:


> .....I do have some good photos, sitting on my computer.


Photo's good for what? Advertising? Wall art? Greeting cards?


----------



## orljustin (Jun 12, 2011)

ILikeToTakePhotos said:


> I do have some good photos, sitting on my computer.



Your "good photos" are likely not good "stock photos".


----------



## mhandy (Jun 14, 2011)

I use bigstockphoto.com I always forget about it. I think if I put more work into it I could actually make some money. I did a post about a new ebook that came out about getting into microstock the book is only $5 and has some good resources in it. It's called from passion to paycheck.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 14, 2011)

PORN!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

cnutco said:


> PORN!


----------

